# Umfrage: 20 Zoll Bike - Umstieg auf "mit ohne Rücktritt" oder nicht?



## omega1848 (17. September 2009)

Hi,
aktuell hat unsere Kleine ein 16 Zoll (Bereifung) Kinderrad im Einsatz.
Das Rad hat die obligatorische Rücktrittbremse und eine Vorderradbremse.
Da Sie nun demnächst 6 Jahre alt (und entsprechend gewachsen ist ;-) )wird, ist das 16er einfach zu klein.
D.h. ein 20er muss her, aktuell favorisieren wir (bzw. die Kleine ;-) ) das Cube Kids 200 in der Farbe Pink (welch Überraschung...).
Allerdings hat das Cube eben "nur noch" normale V-Brakes für vorne und hinten.

Wir sind jetzt leider geteilter Meinung was das Thema "Rücktrittbremse" betrifft, wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? 
Fahren eure 6 Jährigen mit oder ohne Rücktrittbremsen durch die Gegend?

Als Alternative Bikes mit "allem", also mit V-Brakes vorne und hinten UND Rücktrittbremse (und Lampe, Schutzblech, etc.) kommen dann nur noch das klassische Puky Skyrider oder das Bergamont Curly Sue 20 in Frage...

Mhmm..

Wäre wirklich um eure Meinungen/ Input dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## andy2 (17. September 2009)

also meine beiden damen sind beim 16 zoll schon ohne ruecktritt gefahren auf ihren schulraedern aber mit und das hat so wie so nie probleme gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (17. September 2009)

Hallo omega,

Meine Tochter fährt problemlos seit kurz vor 3 ein rücktrittloses 14"

Aber das ist natürlich ihr erstes Rad, so dass sie nie von Rücktritt umsteigen musste und müssen wird (was auch mein Grund war, ihr erst gar keinen Rücktritt anzubieten). 

Aber trotzdem meine ich auch was zur "Umstiegsproblematik" sagen zu können: Die ist nämlich glaube ich gar nicht wirklich eine Problematik. Denn mitunter wollen im Park oder auf dem Spielplatz auch mal andere Kinder mit dem Rad meiner Tochter fahren, wenn es gerade rumliegt. Die meisten so  4 Jahre alt.

Die und deren Eltern "warne" ich dann immer, dass das Rad keinen Rücktritt hat. Aber noch nie hatte irgendeins der Kinder nach länger als zwei Minuten noch irgendein Problem, sich eingeprägt zu haben, dass der Bremsreflex jetzt in die Hände und nicht mehr in die Füße gehört.

Eventuell könnte ich mir höchstens noch vorstellen, das der Umstieg schwerer wird, je später er stattfindet.

Daher würde ich raten: So schnell wie möglich weg mit dem Rücktritt, der ineffizientesten und am schlechtesten dosierbaren Art zu Bremsen, die je für Fahrräder erfunden wurde.


----------



## chowi (17. September 2009)

Der Umstieg von 16" auf 20" klappt ohne Rücktritt problemlos,
hab ich zweimal hinter mir!

Kinder lernen das und auch beim Wechsel zwischen Rädern mit und ohne Rücktritt schneller als du beim Wechsel zwischen Schaltwagen und Automatikgetriebe!

Gruß chowi


----------



## wefunkster (17. September 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Der Umstieg von 16" auf 20" klappt ohne Rücktritt problemlos,
> hab ich zweimal hinter mir!
> 
> Kinder lernen das und auch beim Wechsel zwischen Rädern mit und ohne Rücktritt schneller als du beim Wechsel zwischen Schaltwagen und Automatikgetriebe!
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen!
Sven, 5,5 Jahre, hat super easy von 16" Rücktrittbremse auf 20" "mit ohne Rücktritt" dafür aber mit 7 Gang gewechselt. 
Viel entscheidender war dann, dass das größere Rad nun besser passte und etwas mehr "Ruhe" in seinen Fahrstil brachte.
Der ist draufgestiegen und das sah aus, als wenn der das schon seit Wochen fuhr.


----------



## richardlevy (15. Oktober 2009)

noch 1 für ohne Rücktritt.

Mein Junge fährt seit kurz vor sein 3 Geburtstag mit Handbremsen. Somit kann er Bremskraft dosieren anstatt einfach mit sein Fuss die Hinterrad zu blockieren.

Im Park und am BMX-Track ist es auch pflicht, weil Mann nur mit Handbremse den Vorderrad auf Boden halten kann.


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2009)

grundsätzlich ohne! 

je früher die zwerge sich an handbremsen und dosierung gewöhnen desto besser.


----------



## Filmchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

den Rücktritt eine Zeitlang zu fahren ist sicher auch kein Problem. Unser Großer fährt seit 2 Jahren viel sein 16er mit Rücktritt. Als er vor kurzem bei nem Spezl das 20er "ohne" probierte, hatte er das sofort begriffen. Er war nur etwas überrascht über die Wirkung einer echten Handbremse und nicht wie aktuell bei Ihm, so ne Pseudo Handbremse.
Außerdem macht der Rücktritt schon Spaß, wenn man als kleiner Bub das Radl gaaaanz coool schräg stellen kann.

LG Sven


----------



## richardlevy (15. Oktober 2009)

Vieleicht noch etwas dazu.

Die Qualität von manche Kinderrad-Teile kann unter alle sau sein. Falls die Bremsen zu schwer für kleine Hände sind, hilft etwas Fett am Kabel bzw neue Kabel. Schaut auch mal nach Radius der Bremsleitung, je offene desto besser...


----------



## prong (16. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns klappte der Umstieg von 16'' mit Rücktritt auf 20'' mit V-Brakes ohne irgendein Problem. Allerdings habe ich die Bremsen durch Avids mit vernunftigen Zügen und Zughüllen ersetzt.


----------



## m700 (28. Oktober 2009)

Rücktritt war und ist schlecht! Meine Tochter hat seit ihrem 5. Geburtstag LX-V-Brakes vorne und hinten dran und kann die seitdem (3 Monate) immer noch schlecht dosieren- sie bleibt einfach stehen...oder das Hinterrad blockiert...aber ich bin dran

Vernünftige V-Brakes (Avid oder Shimano) gehen so leicht, dass glaub ich jedes Kind viel besser zum Stehen kommt als mit jedem noch so optimierten Rücktritt (Renak/Torpedo, gut eingestellt und wenig gefettet braucht immer noch mehr Beinkraft und -gefühl als jeder 3jährige hat).

Und Finger weg von Puky!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kutze (5. November 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Rücktritt? Mein Sohn fährt seit Sommer ein älteres Puky Skyride mit Rücktritt. Ich wüßte nicht, warum an ein Kinderfahrrad, das ja wohl eher im Stadt- und gemäßigten Tourenbetrieb unterwegs ist, unbedingt V-Brakes gehören sollten.
Allein schon wegen der Wartungsfreiheit ist Rücktritt für mich bei Stadträdern erste Wahl!


----------



## chris5000 (5. November 2009)

@Kutze:Niemand hier hat behauptet, dass an ein Kinderrad *unbedingt *V-Brakes gehören. Nur sind Handbremsen (ob V-Brake oder Scheibe) nunmal in fast jeder Beziehung die besseren und sichereren Bremsen und eben aus genau diesen Gründen auch die, die sich irgendwann mal definitiv am ersten "richtigen" Bike befinden werden. 

Und da es sich bei der häufig geäußerten Mutmaßung, Kinder - ob 3 oder 8 Jahre alt - kämen mit Rücktritt irgendwie besser klar als mit Handbremsen definitiv um ein vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffenes Gerücht handelt (sofern die Hebel erreichbar und leichtgängig sind), dass die Realität täglich  einrucksvoll wiederlegt, bleibt zumindest kein *unbedingter* Grund, die schlechtere Bremstechnologie fürs Kinderrad zu wählen, deren Beherrschung erlernt zu haben dann auch noch nach zwei oder drei Jahren eine Fähigkeit für die Katz' ist, da nie wieder im restlichen Leben benötigt.

Aber an Rücktritt gestorben ist sicher auch noch keiner 

Gruß,
Chris

p.s: Was wiegt eigentlich so ein Puky Skyride? Wenn ich da nach Bildern google sieht das echt nach 15kg oder so aus


----------



## m700 (6. November 2009)

Niemand stirbt an Rücktritt 

Schon mal eine Rücktrittnabe auf die Waage gelegt? Und danach eine einfache Freilauf plus V-Brake....? Mehr Gewichtsersparnis gibts selten.

Und wie oft wartet man eine V-Brake mit komplett verlegtem Zug? 1x im Jahr? Seltener?


----------



## mike-salomon (16. Dezember 2009)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt leider geteilter Meinung was das Thema "Rücktrittbremse" betrifft, wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?
> Fahren eure 6 Jährigen mit oder ohne Rücktrittbremsen durch die Gegend?




Die Frage wird sich außerhalb des Deutschsprachigen Raumes und den Östlich angrenzenden Ländern gar keiner stellen - da es dort so ein "Verbrechen" wie die Rücktrittbremse gar nicht gibt.

Ich mußte sowas als Kind auch fahren, aber das hat weder was mit Bremsdynamik noch mit Druckpunkt zu tun. Ist nicht verkehrt wenn Kids das gleich richtig lernen und den Freilauf genießen...

*Und die "Rücktrittnabe" die leichter sein soll, als eine Nabe mit Freilauf + eine V-Brake - die möcht ich sehen!
*
Und wer seinem Kind ein Puky antut, der hat sich mit der Materie nicht wirklich beschäftigt.
Ein 20" Puky wiegt ca. 15 Kg und bei einem Kind das 25Kg auf die Waage bringt steht das in keinem Verhältnis zur Realität, oder wer von Euch bewegt ein Bike das 60Kg auf 100Kg Körpergewicht bringt.

Damit sollen die Kids dann Spaß haben?? Nicht lange jedenfalls - oder nicht vergleichbar!
*
GEWICHT IST DEFINITIV EIN AKTIVER SICHERHEITSFAKTOR, mehr noch als die Bremsenwahl!*


----------



## horstj (16. Dezember 2009)

naja. manche freilaufnabe ist schwerer als die entsprechende rücktritt, schon ohne zusätzliche V-brake.
puky hat das gewicht der 3-gang modelle in den letzten jahren auch verbessert, sogar so weit, dass es teilweise schwer ist, da noch deutlich drunter zu kommen.
Das m.W. leichteste Modell von der Stange mit 3-Gang und Nabendynamo ist das Bergamont Curly Sue, drunter gehts wohl nur für den 2-3 fachen Preis. Ob die Austattung dem Bedarf entspricht muss jeder selbst bestimmen.
Man kann das gewicht von Kinderfahrrädern verbessern, aber nicht wirklich proportional schrumpfen lassen. Niemand wird in absehbar Zeit ein Kinderrad mit STVO Ausstattung <4kg anbieten können.
3-Gang + V-Brake vorne und hinten ist derzeit ja wohl das gängige Verfahren.


----------



## chris5000 (16. Dezember 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> Das m.W. leichteste Modell von der Stange mit 3-Gang und Nabendynamo ist das Bergamont Curly Sue, drunter gehts wohl nur für den 2-3 fachen Preis.



Naja: Ein Islabikes Beinn 20" ist nackt mit 7 Gängen und v-brakes ca. 3.7 kg leichter und dabei noch beim derzeitigen Pfundkurs inkl. Versand billiger als das genannte Bergamont.

Licht unter 3kg  wird sich sicher auch noch finden lassen...

gruß,
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (16. Dezember 2009)

Das Islabike B. small vergleichbar ausgestattet, also MIT 3-Gang und Nabendynamo, Blechen, Träger, Ständer, Licht und Reflektoren wiegt leider auch ~12kg. Das Velotraum K1 - sehr schöner Rahmen von Fort - ungefähr 12,7 (allerdings mit Inter-8). Wie gesagt, welche Austattung nötig ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Auch die diversen Versuche hier im Forum zeigen, dass man bei Kinderrädern jedes Gramm rechnen muss, um signifikant leichter zu werden.
Aber ist doch schön, das darüber ausführlich diskutiert wird, so kommen auch verwertbare Vorschläge auf.


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> naja. manche freilaufnabe ist schwerer als die entsprechende rÃ¼cktritt, schon ohne zusÃ¤tzliche V-brake.
> puky hat das gewicht der 3-gang modelle in den letzten jahren auch verbessert, sogar so weit, dass es teilweise schwer ist, da noch deutlich drunter zu kommen.
> Das m.W. leichteste Modell von der Stange mit 3-Gang und Nabendynamo ist das Bergamont Curly Sue, drunter gehts wohl nur fÃ¼r den 2-3 fachen Preis. Ob die Austattung dem Bedarf entspricht muss jeder selbst bestimmen.
> Man kann das gewicht von KinderfahrrÃ¤dern verbessern, aber nicht wirklich proportional schrumpfen lassen. Niemand wird in absehbar Zeit ein Kinderrad mit STVO Ausstattung <4kg anbieten kÃ¶nnen.
> 3-Gang + V-Brake vorne und hinten ist derzeit ja wohl das gÃ¤ngige Verfahren.



Der Hersteller der Freilaufnabe wÃ¼rde mich schon brennend interessieren!
Die Puky-Nabe wieg ich ab, sobald ich eine in die Finger bekomm...

Also mit dem Bike-Gewicht kann ich kontern. Specialized Hot Rock Kids 20" steht vor mir auf der Waage mit 10,94 Kg inkl. Federgabel (die man sich auch noch sparen kÃ¶nnte) fÃ¼r 299,-â¬
Und es handelt sich um eine sechs Gang Kettenschaltung, die definitiv leichter sind als alle Nabenschaltungen die ich bisher kennengelernt hatte.
V-Brakes - Schutzbleche wÃ¤ren separat, ein GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger definitiv Optional (Notwendigkeit).
Und ich statte meine Bikes alle mit "the Frog" LED Akkulichter aus (120h mit ner Knopfzelle).
Somit kommen wir auf 350,- â¬ und knapp Ã¼ber 11Kg fÃ¼r ein ausgestattetes Kinderbike.

Und wer den Preis anfechten mÃ¶chte - das gleiche als Gebrauchtes fÃ¼r unter 200,- kaum zu bekommen.
FÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes Puky bekomm ich 50 - 80,-â¬


----------



## horstj (17. Dezember 2009)

@mike-salomon
Lesen ist eine aussterbende Kunst.

Wenn du weder 3-Gang noch Nabendynamo noch Ständer und Gepäckträger brauchst ist das schön, für das Thema hier völlig unerheblich und ich wünsche Dir ein langes Leben, Glück und Zufriedenheit. Warum Du Kosten für das Kinderrad verteidigen musst, ist wohl eher Thema im Privaten und die Gewichte diverser Kinder-MTBs mit Kettenschaltung hier im Forum auch schon eingehend diskutiert.

Ansonsten ist der "Umstieg" auf V-Brakes auch m.E. völlig unproblematisch und wenn noch Rücktritt da ist, dann wird der eher nicht genutzt.


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> @mike-salomon
> Lesen ist eine aussterbende Kunst.
> 
> Wenn du weder 3-Gang noch Nabendynamo noch Ständer und Gepäckträger brauchst ist das schön, für das Thema hier völlig unerheblich und ich wünsche Dir ein langes Leben, Glück und Zufriedenheit. Warum Du Kosten für das Kinderrad verteidigen musst, ist wohl eher Thema im Privaten und die Gewichte diverser Kinder-MTBs mit Kettenschaltung hier im Forum auch schon eingehend diskutiert.



*Hey Meister, ich bin schon neugierig was ihr so euren Kindern andrehen wollt.* Und eine Diskussion über Kettenschaltung, Nabendynamos, Gepäckträger hab ich wohl verpasst.

Also für den Hinweis bin ich dankbar, das hatte ich noch nicht gelesen. Sorry, dafür.

Ich verkaufe Bikes (nicht nur Specialized), klar soweit?
Deshalb interessieren mich die Preise und die Bikes nicht nur Privat.

Wenn ein Kunde vor mir steht:
Verkaufe Bikes unter der Voraussetzung, jemandem das Optimum an Fahrspass für die möglich beste Preis/Leistungsklasse. *Der Service im Einzelhandel!*
Technisches Grundverständnis ist Gratis!
Übers Internet verkauf ich auch ein gebrauchtes Puky wenns zu mir in den Hof gerollt kam. Service kann man über eine Onlinebestellung auch bekommen, allerdings muß man wissen was man will!
Kannst unter gleichem Nickname bei Ebay nachvollziehen!

*Deshalb will ich es nicht verantworten einem Kind ein Fahrrad über 12 Kg zu verkaufen, GANZ EGAL MIT WELCHEN ARGUMENTEN! ODER RECHTFERTIGT EIN NABENDYNAMO DIE SICHERHEIT MEINES KINDES, WENN ES ALTERNATIVMÖGLICHKEITEN OHNE QUALITATIVE RÜCKSCHRITTE GIBT. DAS NENNE ICH AKTIVE SICHERHEIT.*

Mein Leben verläuft übrigens Glücklich, Gesund und nach meinen Vorstellungen - danke trotzdem.


----------



## horstj (17. Dezember 2009)

Man kennt noch einen Händler, der so auftritt: Bornmann in Kassel 

P.S. für uns ist 3-Gang und Nabendynamo derzeit das beste und damit im Einsatz, aber das Rad wiegt derzeit leider auch noch 11,9kg.

P.P.S. Werbung für deine Geschäfte sieht hoffentlich anders aus.


----------



## mike-salomon (17. Dezember 2009)

*Meinst du mit "für uns" auch dein Kind? Oder eben nur das was du als gut empfindest?*

Kein richtiger Biker würde seinem Kind eine Rücktrittbremse antun, das kann man ja auch so oben rauslesen.

Und wieso mutmaßt du dir eigentlich an, das alles ohne 3-Gang, Nabendynamo, Ständer und Gepäckträger für das Thema "*20 Zoll Bike - Umstieg auf "mit ohne Rücktritt" oder nicht?"* völlig unerheblich sein soll?

Deinen Händler kenn ich nicht, aber vielleicht würde ich mich ja gut mit ihm verstehen! Er scheint im Gegensatz zu dir auch etwas von dem zu verstehen was er von sich gibt!
Ich leg hier nur Fakten auf den Tisch und interessiere mich in erster Linie auf für Fakten (zumindest wenn es um Bikes und Kinder geht). Objektiv kannst ja mal Kids mit Pukys und Kids mit vernünftigen Bikes beobachten, vor allem wenn sie stürzen, dann verstehst auch du was ich meine.

Und nochmal: Der Hersteller der leichten Rücktrittnabe interessiert mich besonders, da es den nicht gibt! Ich behaupte sogar stock und steif das du hier gar keine Ahnung von dem hast, was du hier von dir gibst.
*ES GIBT KEINE RÜCKTRITTNABE DIE AUCH NUR ANNÄHERND AN DAS GEWICHT EINER 7-FACH KETTENSCHALTUNG INKL. V-BRAKES KOMMT - NICHT EINMAL ANNÄHERND!*

Und ich wiederhol es nochmals:

Nobody out of Europe knows "Rücktrittbremse" - und wir Deutschen haben eben nicht nur gute Erfindungen. Wozu also dann "Rücktritt"?


----------



## m700 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ähm, falls ich hier falsch verstanden worden bin: mein Kind hat hinten eine M735er Nabe, dazu LX-V-Brakes M580 und einfache Kinderbremshebel von Velotraum (die Hebel sind leider eher geht so, XLC und MTB Cycletech sind definitiv leichter und qualitativ genauso fragwürdig). Die Rücktrittbremse wurde nie erklärt und nie genutzt, selbst am 12Zoller war vorn ne funktionierende V-Brake, mit der man sich wegen Lastenverteilung und Schwerpunkt einfach nie, nie, NIE überschlagen kann.

Und Puky ist nur Marktführer wegen Marketing und damit verbundener Bekanntheit, auch das Crusader, mit VSF entwickelt, hält einer eingehenderen Prüfung nicht stand!
Wer würde denn auch an einem Erwachsenenrad den i-light oder diesen schlimmen Scheinwerfer verbauen, und einen Tretlagertiefgang von 0cm kann man nicht treten!
Da helfen auch zu kurze Kurbeln für viel Bodenfreiheit und hohen Sattel nicht...

PS. Velotraum baut seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr bei Fort, auch das K1 nich...das kam wie alle Alurahmen schon immer von Caribou, da Fort nur Stahl verbaut... und unser K1 wiegt mit 7GangKettenschaltung und ohne Licht, dafür dem restlichen "Gerassel" 9,7kg, nächste Jahr mit SON20R und Lumotec N wahrscheinlich knapp 10...bei 9Jahren Nutzungsdauer in der Familie (3Jahre pro Kind) ein vertretbarer finanzieller Aufwand mit Wiederverkaufsgarantie...

Sorry, hab mich grad nur wieder aufgeregt


----------



## richardlevy (23. Dezember 2009)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Somit kommen wir auf 350,-  und knapp über 11Kg für ein ausgestattetes Kinderbike.


...und darin liegt das Problem. Mein Focus mit 19" Rahmen, Scheibenbremsen und 26 Felgen wiegt knapp unter 12kg (für ein 96kg Mann, kleinere Drops und Hindernisse, Kindersitz wenn es sein muss). Ist auch 3x9 XT, 130mm Talas Gabel

Da macht jemand Witze, wenn er ein gangschaltung beim 11kg Kinderrad verbaut. Das Kind hat mehr davon, wenn das Rad ca. 6kg wiegen sollte. In Vergleich wiegt mein Race-BMX, 8kg mit 24" Räder.

Mathematisch gesehen: Schaltung ca. 15% Effizienzverlust, 3kg mehr bei 30kg Kind+Rad = 10%. Also 1/4 der Kraft geht in Hitze auf. Wozu braucht Mann ein Gangschaltung?

Wir wohnen auch in der Schwäbischen Alb und fahren Regelmäßig bergen, auch Enduro strecken, BMX usw. mein Sohn, 4 Jahr fährt ein Redline Pitboss. Alldings die Holy Rollers für Mad Mike Enduroreifen fürs Winter ausgetauscht. Ich werde mal nachwiegen aber es kommt nicht auf 6kg

Fröhe Weihnachten.


----------



## chris5000 (23. Dezember 2009)

richardlevy schrieb:


> mein Sohn, 4 Jahr fährt ein Redline Pitboss


 Das Teil hatte ich auch schonmal wegen Gewicht und Optik im Auge bzw. vor allem auch das Redline Proline Micro. Mir schien allerdings das Tretlager arg hochgezogen, wie das wahrscheinlich bei BMX-Racern üblich ist. 
Aber ich hätte dann die Befürchtung, dass der sitzende Fahrer tendenziell mit seinen Knien gegen die Ellenbogen stößt...
Kann es sein, dass solche Räder eigentlich eher zum stehend fahren gedacht sind?


----------



## richardlevy (24. Dezember 2009)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Das Teil hatte ich auch schonmal wegen Gewicht und Optik im Auge bzw. vor allem auch das Redline Proline Micro. Mir schien allerdings das Tretlager arg hochgezogen, wie das wahrscheinlich bei BMX-Racern üblich ist.
> Aber ich hätte dann die Befürchtung, dass der sitzende Fahrer tendenziell mit seinen Knien gegen die Ellenbogen stößt...
> Kann es sein, dass solche Räder eigentlich eher zum stehend fahren gedacht sind?



tretlager ist hoch in vergleich zum normalen Kinder-rad. Ich beim BMX oder Kinder-MTB notwendig, dass die Kiddies nicht an jeder Huppel stehen bleiben. Das PL war noch ein Tick zu groß damals, somit sind wir auf Pitboss gekommen. Jetzt werde ich ein PL kaufen oder ein Haro Junior RaceBMX.

Mann kann schon im Sitzen fahren.Allerdings erzwingt diese Geometrie zum Stehen wenn Mann aktiv fahren will. Das heißt, dass wir beim Sonntagsausflug wahrscheinlich 90% Sitzen beim BMX-Strecke fast nie http://www.christopherlevy.net/christopher.html. Bei der 18" PL und großer ist Tendenz noch mehr zu fahren in stehen. Bei meine Redline PL Cruiser kann Mann fast gar nicht im Sitzen treten.

Da ist eine Probe fahrt auf jedem Fall wichtig. Fall du in der nähe Schorndorf bis, kannst bei uns testen. Im Übrigen habe ich mein aus England importiert und keine 400 Euro bezahlt ;-)

Andere Vorteil ist naturlich auch, dass Mann mit BMX nicht so oft das Rad wechseln muss. Unsere haben wir mit 2 gekauft und werde auch ein 5 Jährige passen. Ich werde es wechseln sobald junge Bruder es braucht.

frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

